# Here is a picture of my moba gibberosa



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Again photography is not one of my hobbies. :wink:










15 ranging form 3 to 6 inches. (F1)


----------



## danielle l. (Apr 14, 2008)

beautiful water is so clear, clean & crisp nice job. wonderful looking fronts


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

wonderful pics of fish . love the blues.


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like they are in the deep. Once I upgrade my hap tank I was thinking of getting some fronts for my 100g. Your fish look awesome!


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks guys. :thumb:


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I really hate to do this... But those looks a lot like tanz. type in that picture.


----------



## djbiz2 (Feb 3, 2004)

I can assure you Charles, that his fish are F1 Moba. These are my F0 that they came from. You may have seen some of my pics on Cyphos.com before.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

I guess it must be the mask that throw me off. You must see why I was questioning them. Just take a look of your beautiful WC colony.

Must be the differences of camera and fish not yet settle in 

I have not seen those pictures. I haven't been to cypho for a long time now.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

I told you photography is not one of my hobbies... And yes the flash washed the color out a bit, but if I don't use the flash they come out all blurry... And also remember that my fish are halflings still.


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

wow, how can u two ( the ones posted pic) get the water looking so so crisp and clean?

its really starting to annoy me that i cant get my tnak looking that clean


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Aussie_cichlid said:


> wow, how can u two ( the ones posted pic) get the water looking so so crisp and clean?
> 
> its really starting to annoy me that i cant get my tnak looking that clean


Dunno... I just do weekly water changes. In that tank all there is as far as filtrations in two hydro-pond sponge filters. (No carbon or anything special) Perhaps the water is just cleaner in the USA. j/k


----------



## Aussie_cichlid (May 12, 2007)

lol thats probably true, that and we are limited due to drought here in brisbane, we arent allowed to use over 140 litres per person , and max 600 litres per house hold or u get big big fines...

not alowwed to use a hose, wash cars or water plants (unles with a buckey)

makes the weekly water changes on my 3 tanks a very angry family day


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Aussie_cichlid said:


> lol thats probably true, that and we are limited due to drought here in brisbane, we arent allowed to use over 140 litres per person , and max 600 litres per house hold or u get big big fines...
> 
> not alowwed to use a hose, wash cars or water plants (unles with a buckey)
> 
> makes the weekly water changes on my 3 tanks a very angry family day


I had no idea.  I'm sorry I can't even imagine. My best wishes to you!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on your Moba :thumb: I like the ripple effect in your tank :wink:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

These guys are now in their new and final home... Check out the oolitic sand I got from the Great Salt Lake in Utah, USA. (Pay no attention to the fact that I need bigger rocks that are still in Idaho  )


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Very, very nice! Once again - congrats :thumb:

Big rocks are not a must. I would; however, build a frontosa bank right smack dab in the middle of the tank and possibly put some pvc/abs elbows, wyes or tees off to either side. I'd start with your frontosa bank.

Please keep posting pics :wink:

CYL,
Russ


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

What is a frontosa bank? :lol: I want to go for a more natural look so I will have to pass on the PVC fittings. (SHow tank) I do have a few pvc elbow in with some shell dwellers though. :wink:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

flashg said:


> What is a frontosa bank? :lol: I want to go for a more natural look so I will have to pass on the PVC fittings. (SHow tank) I do have a few pvc elbow in with some shell dwellers though. :wink:


Alpha male Frontosa in Lake Tanganyika will seek out a cave, claim it, dominate it and attract their harem. Frontosa bank in an aquarium is an attempt by some Cypho keepers to help recreate that atmosphere. The person who I purchased my Wild Caught Kapampa from does this with all of his adult colonies and is an extremely successful breeder.

Here is my alpha male tonight in his frontosa bank (he loves HIS frontosa bank)









Another example of frontosa bank









Hope that helps,
Russ


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah a cave... This was in my plans after I make the trip to Idaho. Just never heard a cave called a bank before. Nice fish BTW

One more question, now please don't take offense to this.
Do you think there are plants where the gibberosa are collected? (So deep) I have seen a few people put plants in there frontosa tank and always though it looked out of place.


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Man I did not mean that in a bad way...  Your tank looks nice dude. :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

flashg said:


> Ah a cave... This was in my plans after I make the trip to Idaho. Just never heard a cave called a bank before. Nice fish BTW
> 
> One more question, now please don't take offense to this.
> Do you think there are plants where the gibberosa are collected? (So deep) I have seen a few people put plants in there frontosa tank and always though it looked out of place.


I don't get offened that easy :wink: I really like rocks and lots of them; however, I've got 8 mature fronts in a 125-gallon tank and I didn't think I had the room for big rocks. I am not overly thrilled with my aquascape in the 125 but it will do. I really like my 55 but that kind of aquascape is not practicle in my 125. If I get a bigger tank with more depth - maybe. Anywho, plants are a preference thing - just depends on what you like. I had to go with plants as I ddin't have the giant rocks. BTW: your alpha male will love some sort of frontosa bank.

Here's a pic of my Juvie Kap tank/55-gallon which I like (CYL, Russ)


----------



## cerissa (Mar 18, 2008)

Awesome looking mobas...and yes, the water looks crystal clear!!! Congratulations!!!! :thumb:


----------



## flashg (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks cerissa! They have moved and grown since the first photo

Here is a closer pic of the sand and rocks in my tank (hope to find some bigger rocks like these soon)










And another full shot with a temp rock/cave AKA "frontosa bank"


----------



## ddarden90 (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm just wonderin what kind of filter or filters do you have your tank.


----------



## digiddy (May 31, 2007)

you should put black sand in the tank for these guys, makes the bule come right out in them,


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, i really like djbiz's tank.
i like the rockwork, its clean and yet it really works well and doesnt take away the 
focus on the fronts. plus those fronts are still the main focal point instead of the rocks.
i wonder how big that tank is?

razzo, i like that 55 gal as well. nicely done.
mobas are a really nice fish, too bad they're not 
that readily availabe in my area. 
i was only able to get 9 mpimbwes for my 125 but i really like them too.
they're not as passive as my previous burundis and they are starting to color up real nice.
how many fully grown mpimbwes can i keep in my 125?
i figure i get 10-12 then start removing males onces they grow.


----------

